# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Ermeni, Yahudi, Rum

## axuliuma

Ermeni, Yahudi, Rum asıllı olmak önemli mi?..............Aslan Tekin


Bir gazeteci soruyor: "Ermeni asıllı olmak farklı mı?" 
Evet, farklı.

Diyor ki gazeteci:
"Bilmem dikkatinizi çekiyor mu, bazı haberlerde sık sık ''Ermeni asıllı kuyumcu soyuldu'' veya ''Yahudi asıllı fabrika sahibi dövüldü'' gibi tanımlamalara rastlanıyor. (ğ)
Belki de bu haberleri yazanlar farkında değiller, ancak bu farkı vurgulayarak ayrımcılık yapıyorlar.
Kürt asıllı, Arnavut asıllı, Ermeni asıllı...
Hepimiz Türk değil miyiz?
Medya ne yaptığını pek bilmiyor galiba..." (Mehmet Ali Birand, Posta, 28 Ocak 2006.)

***

Birkısım basın-yayın organı ne yaptığını bilmiyor çoklukğ Ama burada ne yaptığını biliyor. Fark yalnız Yahudiler, Ermeniler ve Rumlar için kullanılıyor. Lozan''da bunlar "azınlık cemaati" statüsüne alınmışlardır. Onlar imtiyazlıdırlar. Bunun için Yahudi, Ermeni, Rum olduklarını belirtmek normaldir. 
Yukarıda metni yazan gazeteci elmayla armudu toplamışğ Kürt ve Arnavut yanına Ermeni''yi koyamaz. Türkiye''de yaşayan Müslüman unsurların ortak adı Türk''tür. Azınlığa mensup olanlar da bu kültür içinde yetiştiklerinden kendilerini Türk sayıyorlarsa bir itiraz olamaz elbette. 


Vize problemi aşılmalıdır

Belki ayda bir bir ülkeden bir ülkeye geçerim, mutlaka bir sıkıntı yaşarım. Bir önceki geçişimde ya mühür yanlış yere vurulmuştur, ya iki mühür de gidiş''tir veya geliş''tirğ Yahut vize problemiyle karşılaşırım. Birinde de AB üyesi bir ülke, daha önce iki defa gittiğim halde, üçüncüsünde vize vermedi! Bir ara yeşi pasaportum da vardığ Yeşil pasaport Avrupa ülkeleri için bir nimet! (Onun içindir ki, yşil pasaport alanların sayısının azaltılmasını insanlarımızın zararına görüyorum.)
üteden beri vizelerin manasızlığı üzerine yazdım. üzellikle komşu ülkeler birbirine vize uygulamamalıdırlar.
İran zaten Türkiye''ye vize uygulamıyordu. Gazeteciysen vize alacaksın yalnız. 

Gürcistan''la karşılıklı vize uygulamasına son verildiğini yazdı gazeteler. Gürcistan''la karşılıklı vize uygulandığını bilmiyordumğ Bir gidişimde vize aldığımı hatırlamıyorum. Sanırım sınırdaki giriş vizeleri kaldırıldı. üok da iyi oldu. Bir heyetle, Tiflis''te Gürcistan''ın eski devlet başkanı Eduard şevardnadze''yle görüştüğümüzde, Gürcistan''ın eski devlet başkanı: "Türkiye''ye sınıra gerek yok. Sınır kontrolü yalnız eroin ve silah kaçakçığılı için yapılır." demişti. şevardnadze bu kadar bize yakınlık duyuyordu.

***

Beni üzen Türk cumhuriyetleri arasındaki vizeler. Gerçi Kazakistan, Kırgızistan ve Azerbaycan''da bir vizeden bahsedilemez ama üzbekistan ve Türkmenistan''da uygulamalar farklığ üzbekistan''da birtakım hadiseler olduğu, Türkmenistan devlet başkanına suikast düzenlendiği için vizeyi sıkı tutuyorlar diyelim, Türkiye de buna karşılık mı vermeli!ğ Evvelden sınıra veya hava alanına gelen 10 dolar ödeyip giriyor, bir ay kalabiliyordu. Türkmenistan''ın durumunu tam bilmiyorum ama üzbekistan''a Türkiye''nin muamelesi yakışıksızğ Türkiye de üzbekistan''a karşılık gösterirse çok ayıpğ Bir üzbekistan vatandaşı Türkiye''ye gidebilmek için davet beklememeliğ Hem kim kimi davet edecek?

Geçen gün Taşkent''te büyükelçiliğe uğradımğ Daha önce vize isteyenleri bayağı yokuşa sürüyorlardı. En azından "horlama" bitmişğ Davetin varsa bugün evrakını ver yarın al, usÃ»lüne geçilmiş ama vize eskisi gibi ülkeye girişte uygulanmalıdır.

----------

